# Feeding PE Calanus timelapse pico



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Loving this Calanus as a cyclopeeze subsitute. This video is shot with a gopro hero and sped up 5000x

Pico tank turns 5 next month!


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

fix your link.... it doesn't work.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Try it now


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*time lapse*

nice vid, what are you using to shoot the time lapse?


----------

